# Wii A good Console?



## ultimate650 (Jan 13, 2009)

To be honest i dont think the wii isnt the best console But there are solid games on the wii like metroid,brawl,mario kart and of course animal crossing :gyroiddance:


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 13, 2009)

I like everything about the wii except the motion controls.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 13, 2009)

Well it's nintendo... so ya. c=


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 13, 2009)

No, I don't think the Wii is a very good console. Ninty could have done way better.


----------



## Zachary (Jan 13, 2009)

No.


----------



## Melee201 (Jan 14, 2009)

I think the Wii is a great console.  It has many features and some of the best games to go with it, at least in my opinion.  I think it ties in greatness to the N64(one of the greatest imo), and it definitely beats the Gamecube.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 14, 2009)

It would be the greatest console, last gen.
But this gen it's really, rreeaally lacking.


----------



## QNT3N (Jan 14, 2009)

Zack said:
			
		

> No.


Thank GOD someone agrees.

Its more of one of those educational things nowadays. (wii music, wii sports, wii fit..)


Nononononononononono


----------



## Kyle (Jan 14, 2009)

The Wii is far worse than the other consoles. After all, it is a GameCube with motion controls and a (half-assed) internet.
Hell, even GUITAR HERO had to tone down it's graphics for the Wii. GUITAR HERO?! That game barely focuses on graphics!


----------



## akmaruman09 (Jan 14, 2009)

well think of the wii like a bigger ipod touch that doesnt have itunes music etc.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 14, 2009)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> The Wii is far worse than the other consoles. After all, it is a GameCube with motion controls and a (half-assed) internet.
> Hell, even GUITAR HERO had to tone down it's graphics for the Wii. GUITAR HERO?! That game barely focuses on graphics!


No a Wii is a Wii, Gamecube, N64, NES, SNES with motion control.


----------



## NikoKing (Jan 14, 2009)

The wii just sucks.  I'm glad I'm buying a Playstation 3.


----------



## akmaruman09 (Jan 14, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> The wii just sucks.  I'm glad I'm buying a Playstation 3.


a ps3 is just a waist of money to me


----------



## MygL (Jan 14, 2009)

its the one i have enjoyed more but omg wi fi nintendo needs to fix that >.<


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 14, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> The wii just sucks.  I'm glad I'm buying a Playstation 3.


Wii > Xbox 360 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Playstation 3


----------



## NikoKing (Jan 14, 2009)

akmaruman09 said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...
You mean wasting money for a:
1-Blu-Ray player.
2-Great online games.
3- Downloadable content.
4-  Great games (LittleBigPlanet.)


----------



## akmaruman09 (Jan 14, 2009)

hey your right lol


----------



## akmaruman09 (Jan 14, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> akmaruman09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok now u got a point but i think they should lower the price on the ps3


----------



## Kyle (Jan 14, 2009)

Quit being fanboys.


----------



## MygL (Jan 14, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> akmaruman09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmm the only games i see good for PS3 are littlebigplanet, KH3 (lol yeah) aaaaaannnd uhmmm home even its not a game its great to hang out with friends anywas i really prefer PS3 than Xbox360

omg wth is this??
5 users reading this topic
Members: xYoh, Kolvo
Members Posting: akmaruman09, Nikoking, Megamannt125


----------



## NikoKing (Jan 14, 2009)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Quit being fanboys.


Ok, I was just saying I was getting it.  I guess I won't continue it. Anyways, The wii is ok with me.  I mean it's nintendo.  I've always adored nintendo.


----------



## akmaruman09 (Jan 14, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the xbox360 does get really boring after a while lol


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 14, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> akmaruman09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The ONLY good game on PS3 is LBP.
What the Wii has
1. Fun unique controls.
2. Kinda suckish online but at least there is online
3. Mario
4. Zelda
5. Fun games
6. Virutual Console
7. It's cheap and affordable and small and convinent unlike the expensive and fatass PS3.


----------



## akmaruman09 (Jan 14, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


agreed and now thats y the wii owns everyother system out there


----------



## Kyle (Jan 14, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mario? SMG was easy, Mario Party 8 sucked. MKWii is decent at best.
Zelda? All I see is a game that was on the GameCube; aka a PORT.
Virtual Console; yeah, games I bought 10 years ago. I buy a Wii to play some Wii, not NES.
Unique controls? Controls that tend to make or break most games.

Also, you have to pay ALOT in accessories if you want a complete Wii experience. Wii Wheel, WiiSpeak, Nunchuk, Wii Zapper, ans god forbid if you need to buy even more for another person.


----------



## NikoKing (Jan 14, 2009)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are correct.  I beat SMG In like, 12 Hours.


----------



## akmaruman09 (Jan 14, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wut is smg again? super mario sluggers?


----------



## Kyle (Jan 14, 2009)

akmaruman09 said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super Mario Galaxy. And yeah, I beat it in 3 days (not my total play time, over the course of 3 days), I was very disappointed. The final Bowser fight was just doing everything you did in the previous ones. This would be ok if it was SM64, but that rainbow Bowser seriously was tricky. He tilted the arena, teleported, and spun around fast so you couldn't grab his tail.


----------



## NikoKing (Jan 14, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about the epicness of Fallout 3?

I don't want to make a flame war or anything.


----------



## Carm94 (Jan 14, 2009)

Since i love nintendo i a going to have to say Wii is the best console


----------



## MygL (Jan 14, 2009)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uhmm sorry but this are the games that are awesome

SSBBrawl
MKW
Mario Galazy
ACCF 
No More Heroes
Battalion Wars 2
Zelda Twilight Princes

plus some virtual console games 

My Pokemon Ranch
Final Fantasy My life as a King
Megaman 9
and nes and n64 games 

oh and the games coming up 

MadWorld
New Zelda
New Pikmin
No More Heroes 2
(for our hopes) Mario Party 9 WI FI 

pleaseee


----------



## NikoKing (Jan 14, 2009)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> akmaruman09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(Sorry for double post)

Oh yeah, I remember that final boss fight from Super mario 64. Like you said, that battle was intense.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 14, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My views above. ^^^
Aaannnddd I am hopeful for all the upcoming games you mentioned except Mario Party. It'll be boring without voice chat because takes a long time for a entire board to be played out entirely... and I don't want to be sitting there watching my friends. And if they include matchmaking in there, it'll probably end in suck and fail. Imagine this: you play after 40 minutes, and after you finally are nearing the win, one of the following happens:
Lags, D/C'd from Wi-Fi or someone turns off their Wii or disconnects.


----------



## MygL (Jan 14, 2009)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uhmm sorry i forgot one Red Steel 2 itll be compatible with mic and wii motion plus
yea WI FI is the only bad thing on nintendo lolz

ok now to this

SSBBrawl Overrated. 
but still AWESOME game or dun tell me u didnt have fun with it?? cuz ive been playing for over 500 hours and omg im still not bored of it

MKW Great online, leaderboards were ruined by glitches and the Homebrew Channel. Still, it was ok.
homebrew that isnt nintendos fault it was nerdys one and its awesome too (YAY WI FI)

Mario Galazy EASSSSSSSYYYYYY.
how? i mean when the dark comet appeard and u had to defeat a monster without he event touch u once i think that shouldve took more than 5 - 10 tryes nad red comets too

ACCF More of the same, a hybrid more than a sequel.
uhmm ok soo this game is PERFECTLY for startes (like me) for those who havent know about animal crossing existence

No More Heroes
AWESOME!!

Battalion Wars 2
AWESOME multiplayer bad thing just on wi fi

Zelda Twilight Princes PORT
PORT??
awesome and asked by fans 

pie thats all =P


----------



## CourageWisdomPower (Jan 14, 2009)

Wii is cool. I can't say I really like the look of the console though. And GameCube and Nintendo64 were probably better.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 14, 2009)

I'd give teh wii an 8/10


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jan 14, 2009)

Zack said:
			
		

> No.


Anything to back that up?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 14, 2009)

The PS3 and 360 are much better. 

Not saying the Wii is horrible, although it is pretty close to that...


----------



## Kyle (Jan 14, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhhh, the one-sided opinions.
And yes, Twilight Princess is a port no matter how you put it.


----------



## tehbellman (Jan 14, 2009)

ok


----------



## mimzithegreat (Jan 14, 2009)

idk i think it needs more stuff


----------



## Yetiman15 (Jan 14, 2009)

The wii is solid with a few of it's games primarily ones made published and developed by nintendo even if they do have a few mistakes in their library to. However I still find myself enjoying the wii more than cosoles like the 360 and PS3 call me weird but maybe that's how I am.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 14, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wiitard.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 14, 2009)

The top plastic part is detachable. /facepalm


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 14, 2009)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> The top plastic part is detachable. /facepalm


No, it literally broke off. In two.


----------



## VantagE (Jan 14, 2009)

Okay here is the thing, the Wii is NOT the best system that is out right now, not the graphic department by no means is it. BUT it is over all a very well built system. It does not have very many problems at all. The reason for that is because Nintendo themselves make the system. Unlike Microsoft and their 360... Which they have several other company's make the systems for them... I personally do not know the names of the companys that make the 360 for Microsoft. But I do remember reading it online somewhere.  The 360 has so many problems! Over heating, red ring, ect... In no way am I saying though, that the games, graphics, and online are bad. On the contrary! I like quite a few games from the 360! But out of all THREE systems, 360 is not very well put together.

Both the PS3 and Wii are built better in their software... 

Sorry for the wall of text... I was actually going to make a thread about my views on all three systems, but never posting it...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 15, 2009)

Beating Bowser and the final level isn't beating SMG, getting ALL 240 stars is, try doing that then say SMG isn't hard.


----------



## VantagE (Jan 15, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Beating Bowser and the final level isn't beating SMG, getting ALL 240 stars is, try doing that then say SMG isn't hard.




Who was this towards?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 15, 2009)

VantagE said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think like page 3.


----------



## MygL (Jan 15, 2009)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok ok but wat im asking is wat is a port???


----------



## VantagE (Jan 15, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> VantagE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh okay gotcha...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 15, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wiitard? wtf, plus I don't really care about online, or blue ray, or HD I just want to play my *CEN-3.0-SORD*ing games, Mario is still awesome SMG is awesome, plus it has Rosalina. Zelda is still awesome even though TP disapointed me, and on a final note you should be more careful with your electronics. Sonytard. (lol)


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 15, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am. I don't think I have any control over my pets knocking over because they'll dumb. I didn't buy my PS3 for the online, Blue-Ray or HD, I wanted some better games, something you're really less likely to get from the Wii. The only thing I ever see is some crappy mini-games when I look for some good games, only to find someone already bought them all. I don't give a damn about Ninty and their Mini-Games, I want an actual game.Something that will take long and actually feel like a challenge, and the PS3 supplies that. |:


----------



## faller1218 (Jan 15, 2009)

For everyone saying the PS3 sucks, I bet you never even played one before


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 15, 2009)

I don't particularly hate the Wii, but lets just say that without certain games, I would ditch my Wii and probably go for a PS3/Xbox 360.  I hate the online soooooo much.

N64>Wii>Gamecube
Wii's graphics are very similar to Gamecube's.....

P.S. Yes, I have played all the systems. 360's controller is a little goofy when I try to use it, but it just takes time to get used to it.  PS3 is a good system also. My friend owns it, and I like playing it ^_^


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 15, 2009)

faller1218 said:
			
		

> For everyone saying the PS3 sucks, I bet you never even played one before


My cousin has a Xbox 360 and PS3, I play them when I go over to his house, so I CAN compare the systems, and Tom maybe the games the wii has aren't fun to you but to me they're better than any games on the 360 and PS3.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 15, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> faller1218 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What games did you play then?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 15, 2009)

Not as good a PS3.
Nintendo's Wi-Fi sucks. And it is true that the only good game for PS3 is LBP. But it also has blue ray.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 15, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PS3- Littebigplanet, some stupid racing game, Metal gear solid 4 (i forgot about that one ), and the PS3 version of Sonic Unleashed
Xbox 360- Gears of war 2, Gears of war, Halo 3, Banjo Kazzoie nuts & bolts, and some other game I forgot.
My favorite games are Adventure (like Mario, Zelda, Sonic, etc.), Virtual Life (like Animal Crossing), sometimes puzzle (like in Zelda), but FPS and games like that are fun I guess but not near as fun as Adventure ones.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 15, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LittleBigPlanet is kinda boring, MGS4 is alright, if I could only figure out how to move on, Sonic Unleashed I've got it, hate Werehog. You need to try Mirror's Edge. |:


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 15, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From what i've seen it isn't my kind of game.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 15, 2009)

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/mcJekM3DYSU'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/mcJekM3DYSU' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mcJekM3DYSU
THAT is my kind of game.


----------



## ultimate650 (Feb 27, 2009)

wow i'm bumping a really old topic...


----------



## StbAn (Feb 28, 2009)

Yah it isnt the best console but it have the best game play on the planet. But now nintendo knows that the graphics are needed.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 28, 2009)

Yes t's the best.


IDC about the graphics, I care about how you play and the story line.

To a certain extent; N64 graphics on a next-gen is NUTS.


----------



## SilverCyrus (Feb 28, 2009)

When it first came out it was a hit in my books....but the more time goes by the more people get bored of the wii's highlights..............but Brawl is the best game ever............
...........


----------



## KingofHearts (Feb 28, 2009)

Wii is pretty decent. It better pick up on epic games because SFIV got released today. It has some competition! =DD


----------



## UltraByte (Feb 28, 2009)

Okay, I just want to make a quick post, even though this was bumped up.

The Wii. I was excited at first, because I had a GameCube, and I liked many games that Nintendo put out on its consoles.

When I got the Wii, it was fun... for a bit. The only other time that I really actually spent a load of time into playing a game was when I rented the Wii version of Bully (which I didn't mind the Waggle for... it was a decent game, and really fun), and Metroid Prime 3. Hell, I only ever use my Wii anymore to play GameCube games... just a few weeks ago, I moved the GCN into the family room so I could play big-screen Metroid Prime.

I suppose it was because the Wii was hyped so much, with it's "revolutionary gaming style" and whatnot... now I look at it, and I wish I got a 360 instead... far more interesting games (Fallout 3, Oblivion, Mirror's Edge, Gears of War 1/2, GTAIV), better online (do I even need to explain this), better graphics (while I do agree that graphics aren't everything, it's still nice on the eyes to see sleek graphics... especially when I have an HD TV), and I just personally like the console far more than the Wii.

I have yet to play a PS3, and I would like to try it a few times, because it's always good to have tried something and then give an opinion, rather than sit there and yell at your computer screen about something you've never even touched before in your entire life.

I'd also like to point out that the PC is the best gaming utility you could have. Good online, graphics can be made to your desire, pretty much everything is out on the PC nowadays, and the PC version of a game is always, by far, the more superior.

To sum it up, I'd much rather have a 360 right now, because I could play my GCN games on our working GCN... but a computer is the best thing you could have.


----------



## Clown Town (Feb 28, 2009)

i wish i got a xbox now


----------



## Jarv156 (Feb 28, 2009)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Twilight princess release dates in America:
11/19/06 Wii

12/11/06 GC

The gamecube version was released later, so that is considered a port, not the wii version.

Kolvo, please do some research before spouting your mouth off.


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Feb 28, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> It would be the greatest console, last gen.
> But this gen it's really, rreeaally lacking.


True that.

I think it's the PS3


----------



## djman900 (Feb 28, 2009)

The thing i hate about it is u hav to get a friend code to add ppl on 360 and ps3 u can play them and add them on the spot


----------



## Jd Awesome (Feb 28, 2009)

The wii is a good console but, its not the best improvement. Its beats PS3 and Xbox....
but the games are a bit stupid. Most of the games they have are Mini Games


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 28, 2009)

See I like the way they did it on Wii with friend codes.  Because now random idiots cant follow me into games.  Only people I allow to.  I wish there was an option though that allowed 2 people to add each other if they wanted, like in AC or MKW.  They should expand on this a little bit.

Personally I love my Wii.  I cant get enough.  I've played it almost every day for the last 2 years.  I wish they would add a few more Mature games.  But I'm happy with my REs and COD.  The games are great for parties and friends.  Even if you suck at video games, you still could play Wii at a friends house and still have a blast.  Which is more than I can say for the other consoles.  I have a PS2, but I almost never play it, because I'm always playing Wii


----------



## Zephent (Feb 28, 2009)

Friend codes hurt the Wii more than help it, Nintendo has a good sytem with friend codes(from legal and safety standpoints), but they need to fix it somehow. By having the Wii's central code, that should be a universal code for all games, having a seperate code for both the wii and each individual game is a bit of a hassle. Aside from the online, the Wii is truly a great system, those who badmouth the Wii generally haven't played it to its full potential, or are just too big of xBox/PS3 fanboys/fangirls to even give it a fighting chance.

Not to say the Wii is the best of the generation of consoles, but its certainly not a bad system, its great fun.


----------



## MygL (Feb 28, 2009)

Yeah roster should increase I would like more people on my Animal Crossing list or Brawl one but overall I prefer Wii than any other console


----------



## ultimate650 (Feb 28, 2009)

it's intresting to hear diffrent peoples point of view
i aggre 100% with the whole "friend code is stupid" because miiyamoto tried to help ppl to "be Careful" but instead it's just a pain in the ass i mean did he really think that we would'nt find a way around it? now i could think of 3 other ways to strictly crtisize the wii and how nintendo should come out with a patch and by now i no ur think "just shut up and buy a 360!" but there's a few reasons why i won't 
1. my mom would'nt let me get M games/X-Box Live
and 2.The Wii's A decent System


----------



## StbAn (Mar 3, 2009)

well actually the Wii isn't the best console but it is the most selling console!


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 3, 2009)

God (that I don't believe in) awful third party support.
Gimmicky controls.
Three games Nintendo pumps out every year.
Hundreds of filler *censored.2.6* that line the shelves.
Zero console power.
*censored.2.1* online system.
Lack of console options and control.

It's not the best system. Not by a longshot.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 3, 2009)

Jd Awesome said:
			
		

> The wii is a good console but, its not the best improvement. Its beats PS3 and Xbox....
> but the games are a bit stupid. Most of the games they have are Mini Games


*faceplam* It doesn't beat 360 and..... even the PS3 is better. The only thing it has that others don't is..... friend codes which suck.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Mar 4, 2009)

We all have are own opinions
Neither is the best because people likie diffrent games 

now thread is closed!


----------



## Earth (Mar 4, 2009)

thread closed? says who -.-


----------



## spector1 (Mar 4, 2009)

k guys wii is awesome but graphics are a bit better than ps2 its pretty its small its got animal crossing on it its got nice mario games and stuff some people say ps3 is great 
well ps3 is great it has littlebigplanet good gun games nice graphics blue ray but it over heats brakes easy stuffs up and more my colour for it has stuffed up and internet wont work and controllers wont pick up unless cord is in it but my wii hasn't stuffed up and i love my wii


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 4, 2009)

The Wii sucks.
I bought it because I thought it would have good games.
But all I see is shovelware from left to right.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Mar 4, 2009)

Well the wii is not the best consol ever , but its still pretty fun , and i wanted the wii for its games . Like MKWii , accf , and etc ...


----------



## reedstr16 (Mar 4, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I like everything about the wii except the motion controls.


well thats kinda a big part of it lol


----------

